# Video editor to add chapters via console



## piercedfreak (May 9, 2014)

I am currently using ffmpeg to convert some video files to play on my ps3, but the video files do not have chapter markers so I can only fast forward, not skip ahead. Is there a simple console application that can add chapter markers every XX minutes?


----------



## tmp (Sep 24, 2014)

piercedfreak said:
			
		

> I am currently using ffmpeg to convert some video files to play on my ps3, but the video files do not have chapter markers so I can only fast forward, not skip ahead. Is there a simple console application that can add chapter markers every XX minutes?



I use a program called HandBrake to do just this sort of thing. According to the command line guide, using the option 
	
	



```
-m
```
 or 
	
	



```
--markers
```
 should allow you to set markers. I am more familiar with the GUI version on different systems but this might be the solution for your issue.


----------

